# Boot to the Head



## Andrew Green (Oct 20, 2005)

Best to bring out the classics once and a while I figure 

http://beagleweb.com/personal/boottothehead.html

 Complete with the script/lyrics and mp3's for "boot to the head" and "Last will and testemant".


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 20, 2005)

my god, what a blast from the past.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 20, 2005)

'Not one of us can defeat you...'

I LOVE this skit


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 20, 2005)

yeah yeah yeah patience.  How long will THAT take?


----------



## Martial Tucker (Oct 20, 2005)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> 'Not one of us can defeat you...'
> 
> I LOVE this skit


   Raise your hand if you know an "Ed Gooberman"

   :wavey:


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 20, 2005)

Martial Tucker said:
			
		

> Raise your hand if you know an "Ed Gooberman"
> 
> :wavey:


Raise your hand if you ARE Ed Grooberman (heh heh)


----------



## Loki (Oct 20, 2005)

I was hoping for a basic flash movie. Nonetheless, a classic.


----------

